
Auftragstaktik - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mission-type_tactics
======
smacktoward
I wrote a thing a few years back about how _auftragstaktik_ and related ideas
fit into everyday organizational life:
[https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/03/how-winners-win-john-
boyd...](https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/03/how-winners-win-john-boyd-and-the-
four-qualities-of-victorious-organizations/)

